# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Savonlinnan paikallisliikenne

## hsiitari

Savonlinnan paikallisliikennesuunnitelma on valmistunut 31.5.2011 ja se kannattaa käädä lukemassa täältä

http://www.savonlinna.fi/filebank/17...uunnitelma.pdf

esimerkkinä alle 30.000 asukkaan kaupungin joukkoliikenteestä.

Vielä 1970- ja 1980-luvuilla Savonlinnassa oli 5 paikallislinjaa, joista muistaakseni linjaa 2 (Aholahti - Nätki) ajettiin arkipäivinä päiväliikenteessä 20 minuutin välein, mikä oli kohtalaisen tiheä vuoroväli tuon kokoisessa kaupungissa. Linjoja 4 ja 5 ajettiin tunnin välein ja niillä heilurin toisen pään reittiosuus oli yhteinen. Linjaa 3 (Viuhonmäki - Pihlajaniemi) ajettiin muistaakseni puolen tunnin välein ja linjaa 1 aamu- ja iltapäivisin.

----------


## ultrix

Esitetyt palvelutasosuunnitelmat vaikuttavat varsin asiallisilta. Palvelutaso ei parane linjojen määrää kasvattamalla vaan suoritteita lisäämällä.

----------


## hsiitari

Savonlinnassa ongelmana taitaakin olla paikallisliikennealueen kaupunkilipun kova hinta (57 euroa) ja kertalipulla matkustavien suuri osuus sekä näistä seikoista johtuvat matalat matkustajamäärät erityisesti iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin. Kaupunkilippujen hintoja on selvitetty Lappeenrannassa:

http://kokoushallinta.lappeenranta.f...1-15-24957.PDF

Savonlinnassa kannattaisi ryhtyä ajamaan hiljaisina aikoina linjastosuunnitelma B:n mukaisia linjoja 2 ja 3 eli Aholahti  Viuhonmäki  Nätki ja Pihlajaniemi  Heikinpohja  Nojamaanlahti riippumatta siitä, miten ajetaan arkena päivällä. Tällä ratkaisulla saadaan paikallisliikennettä Heikinpohjaan ja Nojamaanlahteen, joista se hiljaisina aikoina puuttuu ja ilman, että palvelu olennaisesti huononee muualla.

----------


## ultrix

On kyllä kohtuuttoman korkea lipun hinta tuollaiselle pikkukaupungille, jonka palvelutaso on mitä on, vaikka taajamarakenne mahdollistaa oikein hyvänkin joukkoliikenteen.

Savonlinnankin paikallisliikenteessä kuukausilipun hinnaksi olisi hyvä asettaa 50 , ja korvata MH-tariffin kertaliput kalenterivuorokauden voimassaolevalla 5  päivälipulla.

----------


## hsiitari

> On kyllä kohtuuttoman korkea lipun hinta tuollaiselle pikkukaupungille, jonka palvelutaso on mitä on, vaikka taajamarakenne mahdollistaa oikein hyvänkin joukkoliikenteen.
> 
> Savonlinnankin paikallisliikenteessä kuukausilipun hinnaksi olisi hyvä asettaa 50 , ja korvata MH-tariffin kertaliput kalenterivuorokauden voimassaolevalla 5  päivälipulla.


Juuri näin! Eikä tässä vielä kaikki. Suunnitelmassa on vanhat lipun hinnat. 1.8.2011 alkaen Savonlinnassa on saatu nauttia Suomen kalleimmasta paikallisliikennekyydistä 30 päivän lipun hinnalla mitaten: Aikuiset 60 euroa, nuorisolippu 46 euroa.

Hiljaisen ajan liikennettä voidaan sopeuttaa vähentämällä vuoroja, yhdistämällä reittejä, muuttamalla osa keskustaan ajavista linjoista syöttölinjoiksi ja liikennöimällä pienkalustolla.  Vaihtoehtoja on siis useita,  kaupunkirakenteesta riippuen,  mutta Savonlinnassa ei ole taidettu joukkoliikenteeseen viime vuosina kovin monta ajatusta uhrata tätä pakon edessä tehtyä suunnitelmaa lukuun ottamatta.

Kaupunginhallituksen ja teknisen lautakunnan pöytäkirjoista pääsee helposti käsitykseen, että pienimpienkin kehityshankkeiden kohdalla rahaa ei ole eikä tule.  Jopa kahden pysäkkikatoksen hankinta on siirretty ensin teknisen toimialan kokonaisselvitykseen.

Plussaa voi Savonlinnalle antaa nuorisolipusta ja arkipäivien (vielä) itsekannattavasta päiväliikenteestä.

----------


## LateZ

Savonlinnan paikallisliikenteessä ei liene tasataksa käytössä. Jos työmatka on 10 km suuntaansa ja siitä kertamaksuilla pitäisi maksaa 2*21,5*3,80 kuukaudessa (yht. 163,40 euroa), voiko kuuden kympin kaupungin tukemaa paikallislippua pitää kovin kalliina?

----------


## ultrix

> Savonlinnan paikallisliikenteessä ei liene tasataksa käytössä. Jos työmatka on 10 km suuntaansa ja siitä kertamaksuilla pitäisi maksaa 2*21,5*3,80 kuukaudessa (yht. 163,40 euroa), voiko kuuden kympin kaupungin tukemaa paikallislippua pitää kovin kalliina?


Palvelutasoon suhteutettuna, kyllä voidaan. Oman auton starttaaminen noilla kuukausilipun hinnoilla alkaa Savonlinnan kokoisessa kaupungissa oleen niin pienen kynnyksen takana, että ihan hirvittää. Mutta yhtä lailla hirvittää tuo systeemi, jossa operaattori saa kunnalta ja valtiolta lisää rahaa, mitä enemmän sen kyydissä kulkee porukkaa. Ei ihme, että tuollaisia lipun hintoja keksitään.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Komppaan LateZ:aa tässä hinta-asiassa. Minusta on oikeasti aika vähän väliä sillä, onko kuukausilipun hinta 50 vai 60 euroa.
Sillä, onko se 45 vai 90 euroa, on jo vähän enempi väliä, vaikka sillä jälkimmäisellä sitten saisikin kulkea koko läänin alueella. _(Pyöristetyt hintaesimerkit kahdesta kaikkien tuntemasta suurkaupungista)._ 
Palvelutason lasku on suoraa (joskin viipeellistä) seurausta kysynnän vähenemisestä. Siinä tilanteessa (kun kaupunki ei kauheasti kasva ja jokainen uusi sukupolvi on edellistä autoistuneempi, tehtiin mitä tehtiin) ultrixin kauhistelema lipputukimalli saattaa olla yhteiskunnalle jopa se vähiten rasittava. :-)

----------


## ultrix

> Komppaan LateZ:aa tässä hinta-asiassa. Minusta on oikeasti aika vähän väliä sillä, onko kuukausilipun hinta 50 vai 60 euroa.<br>
> Sillä, onko se 45 vai 90 euroa, on jo vähän enempi väliä, vaikka sillä jälkimmäisellä sitten saisikin kulkea koko läänin alueella. <em>(Pyöristetyt hintaesimerkit kahdesta kaikkien tuntemasta suurkaupungista).


Koska Savonlinnassa on oletettavasti melko pitkälti maksuton pysäköinti merkittävässä osassa keskusta-aluetta, niin joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyyn vaikuttaa kuukausilipun (ja kertalipun) hinta ihan suoraan. Jos autonomistaja räknää, että halvempaa on ostaa 40 litraa bensaa kuussa kuin kuukausilippu, niin vaaka kallistuu bussin tappioksi. 40 litralla bensaa kun ajaa pikkuautolla 600 km kaupunkiajoa, eli 20 km päivässä. Toisin sanoen, 10 km työmatkan pituus maksuttomalla pysäköinnillä on samanhintainen kausilipun kanssa. Vai laskinko jotain väärin?




> Palvelutason lasku on suoraa (joskin viipeellistä) seurausta kysynnän vähenemisestä. Siinä tilanteessa (kun kaupunki ei kauheasti kasva ja jokainen uusi sukupolvi on edellistä autoistuneempi, tehtiin mitä tehtiin) ultrixin kauhistelema lipputukimalli saattaa olla yhteiskunnalle jopa se vähiten rasittava. :-)


Joukkoliikenne on vanhoihin paradigmoihin juuttumisella pelannut itsensä ulos keskisuurten ja pienten kaupunkien "markkinoilta". Lipputukimalli on laiton, eli ellei Savo(nlinna) julistaudu itsenäiseksi valtioksi ja saa eduskunnan hyväksynnän päätökselleen, lipputukimallia ei voida jatkaa siirtymäajan päätyttyä.

Oikeasti pitäisi käynnistää joukkoliikenteen vallankumous, jossa joukkoliikenteen tariffipolitiikka, linjasto ja aikataulut yhdessä tehokkaan markkinoinnin & mainonnan kanssa tekevät joukkoliikenteen aidosti kilpailukykyisen myös Savonlinnassa. Savonlinnan muoto on melko ihanteellinen joukkoliikenteen kannalta, muutamalla linjalla voidaan hoitaa koko kaupunki, joten määrätietoisella politiikalla on mahdollista katkaista näivettymisen kierre ja palata "vanhoihin hyviin aikoihin".

----------


## Piirka

> Savonlinnankin paikallisliikenteessä kuukausilipun hinnaksi olisi hyvä asettaa 50 , ja korvata MH-tariffin kertaliput kalenterivuorokauden voimassaolevalla 5  päivälipulla.


Hieman pienemmissä kaupungeissa Varkaudessa ja Iisalmessa kuukausilipun hinta on 40-42 . Ihan kohtuullinen hinta, kun ottaa huomioon, että Iisalmessa tuolla hinnalla pääsee matkustamaan ma-pe. Viikonloppuisin ei kaupunkiliikennettä ole. Varkaudessa ei liikennöidä sunnuntaisin ja lauantaisin liikennöidään vain yhdellä linjalla (neljästä).

Savonlinnassa pitäisi ensiksi järkeistää aikataulut. Linjalla 2 vuoroväli vaihtelee arkisin 40-50 min haarukassa. Kolmosella on parhaimmillaan jopa 20 min vuoroväli, mutta silläkään linjalla ei ole helposti muistiin jääviä lähtöaikoja. 5 :n päivälippu saattaisi olla houkutteleva vaihtoehto, muuta vain arkisin. Ongelmana viikonloppujen todella surkea hinta-laatusuhde. Kolmoslinjalla la-su -lähtöjä 4 suuntaansa (n. 80 min vuoroväli) ja kakkoslinjalla vuoroväli  80-90 min, lauantaisin 8 vuoroa ja sunnuntaisin 4 vuoroa suuntaansa. Ei tuollainen liikennetarjonta houkuttele jättämään auto kotiin, vaikka sitä kuinka kikkailtaisiin lippujen hinnoilla.

----------


## LateZ

Liekö nyt luettu eri tapaan tuokin selvitys?

Luulisin, että Savonlinnan tapauksessa koetaan tarpeelliseksi järjestää liikenne entiseen malliin, johon olisi mahdollisuus:
"Markkinaehtoista liikennettä voidaan täydentää yleisellä säännöllä. Keskeistä olisi tällöin, että viranomainen päättää lippujen enimmäishinnoista. Asetetut enimmäishinnat voivat koskea vain osaa lipputuotteista, esimerkiksi erityisryhmien hinnoittelua tai kaupunki- /kausilipputuotteita. Liikenne perustuisi kuitenkin markkinaehtoiseen liikenteeseen. Reittiliikennelupia voivat anoa niin alueella toimivat kuin uudetkin yrittäjät."

Käytännössä siis vain tämä malli mahdollistaa nykyisen liikenteen, koska Pohjolan Liikenne on liian suuri käyttöoikeussopimuksen tekijäksi. Todellisuudessa markkinaehtoista liikennettä ei synny nykyistä enempää ja lipputukea saa jakaa vanhaan malliin. Ilmeisesti tuki ei saa olla ylikompensoivaa, mutta tuskin nykyäänkään Savonlinnan paikallisliikenne on tuottajalle mikään kultakaivos, joten lipputuki kohtuullisella voitolla höystettynä voisi tyydyttää. Kaikki taksapäätöksethän tässä kaatuisivat kaupungin maksettavaksi, joten turha kai toivoa hintojen laskua tai joustavampia lipputuotteita.

Nämä uudet liikenteen järjestämismallit avaavat mahdollisuuksia JOS kaupungilla on halua panostaa. Käytännössä kuitenkin taitaa olla niin, että lähinnä toivotaan, etteivät kustannukset nousisi nykyisestä tavattomasti. Taitaa käydä niin, ettei PSA tuo suurempia muutoksia pienten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien liikenteeseen. Hyvää ei saa halvalla, ja pakkopaikallisliikenteestä ei voi luopua, muttei siihen voi panostaa penniäkään liikaa.

----------


## hsiitari

Savonlinnassa liikennöitiin 1970-luvulla muistaakseni näin:

Linja 1: Kuten nykyinen linja 1. Liikennettä koulujen alkamis- ja päättymisaikoihin.

Linja 2: Aholahti  Nätki. Vuoroväli ma-pe päivällä 20 minuuttia, muulloin 30 minuuttia. Kokopäivälinja

Linja 3: Viuhonmäki  Pihlajaniemi. Vuoroväli ma-pe päivällä 20 minuuttia, joista 1 vuoro tunnissa meni vanhan Viuhonmäen alueelle ja 2 vuoroa Haka-alueelle. Hiljaisin aikoina vuoroväli 30 minuuttia. Kokopäivälinja

Linja 4: Hernemäki  Heikinpohja  Nojamaa. Vuoroväli 1 tunti. Kokopäivälinja

Linja 5: Hernemäki  Heikinpohja  Mertala. Vuoroväli 1 tunti. Kokopäivälinja

Hernemäen päätepysäkki radan varressa on sama kuin nykyisin, mutta nimi on vaihtunut Jukolansaloksi. Nojamaalla linjaa jatkettu Nojamaanlahteen. Linja 5 meni muistaakseni muutaman kadun muodostamalle asuntoalueelle Kerimäen tien varteen. Se näkyy paikallisliikennesuunnitelman kartassa Viuhonmäen pohjoispuolella.

----------


## hsiitari

Savonlinnan tekninen lautakunta on 19.6.2012 päättänyt, että tekniselle toimialalle perustetaan 1.1.2013 lukien erilaisten henkilökuljetusten järjestämistä varten logistiikkapalveluyksikkö. 

Samalla lautakunta päätti perustaa logistiikkapalveluyksikköön logistiikkapäällikön viran ja kolme logistiikkasihteerin virkaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Savonlinnan paikallisliikenteen (linjat 1 - 4) kilpailutus on käynnistynyt sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2014 - 31.12.2019 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuus. Hankintamallina on bruttomalli.

Arvioitu kalustotarve on 8 bussia. Kaluston on oltava matalalattiaista ja sen keski-ikä saa olla korkeintaan 11 vuotta. Tarjoukset pyydetään kahdella eri kalustovaihtoehdolla: maksimi-ikä joko 19 vuotta ja päästötasovaatimus Euro2 tai maksimi-ikä 16 vuotta ja päästötasovaatimus Euro3. Tilaaja päättää tarjoukset saatuaan, kumman vaihtoehdon se valitsee.

Voittava tarjous valitaan pelkän hinnan perusteella.

----------


## kuukanko

Savonlinnassa tekninen lautakunta kokoontuu huomenna ratkaisemaan tarjouskilpailun. Jo esityslistalla kerrotaan, että tarjouksen jättivät Ihastjärven Linja Oy, Linja-Karjala Oy, Oy Pohjolan Liikenne Ab ja Vihavaisen Taksi Oy, joista voittajaksi ehdotetaan Linja-Karjalaa sillä kalustovaihtoehdolla, jossa päästötasovaatimus on Euro3.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lieneeköhän Savonlinjalla jo suunniteltu Savonlinnan paikallisliikenteen kalustoa? Turusta nimittäin vapautuisi aika sopivasti 22.4. alkaen 8 Volvo City L:ää (729-736), jotka täyttäisivät nuo asetetut kalustovaatimukset.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tietääkö joku, mitä autoja PL:llä on käytössä Savonlinnassa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tietääkö joku, mitä autoja PL:llä on käytössä Savonlinnassa?


Viime aikojen kuvissa siellä on näkynyt katureista ainakin 825, 836, 839, 842, 844, 845, 846 ja 849. 842 tosin on ollut jonkin aikaa Ilmalassa PL:n teipeistä revittynä. Lisäksi Savonlinnassa on joitakin maaseutumaisempia autoja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Savonlinnaan tulee viisi uutta autoa, ja aikatauluja muutetaan.

Ylen uutinen

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Savonlinnaan tulee viisi uutta autoa, ja aikatauluja muutetaan.
> 
> Ylen uutinen


Uutisen kuvan perusteella Volvo 8900:aa olisi tulossa.

----------


## Kuukkeli25

Lomaviikon bongauksia Savonlinnasta Savonlinjan kalustosta:

linjalla 2 Aholahti - Kellarpelto - Hernemäki - keskusta - Inkerinkylä - Nätki #866 ja #910
linjalla 3 Pihlajaniemi - Laitaatsilta - Hernemäki - keskusta - Pääskylahti - Pääskylä - Haka-alue #429 (ja toista linjan yksilöä en nähnyt)
linjalla 4 Jukolansalo - Hernemäki - Heikinpohja - keskusta - Miekkoniemi - Mertala - Nojanmaa - Nojanmaanlahti #920

----------


## Kuukkeli25

> Lomaviikon bongauksia Savonlinnasta Savonlinjan kalustosta:
> 
> linjalla 2 Aholahti - Kellarpelto - Hernemäki - keskusta - Inkerinkylä - Nätki #866 ja #910
> linjalla 3 Pihlajaniemi - Laitaatsilta - Hernemäki - keskusta - Pääskylahti - Pääskylä - Haka-alue #429 (ja toista linjan yksilöä en nähnyt)
> linjalla 4 Jukolansalo - Hernemäki - Heikinpohja - keskusta - Miekkoniemi - Mertala - Nojanmaa - Nojanmaanlahti #920


Ja se linjan 3 toinen yksilö on #428.

----------


## Kuukkeli25

Hei ja hoi, kaikki Carrus-nostalgikot!

Tuolla HSL-ketjuissa hehkutettiin HSL-alueen viimeisiä Carrus-kyytejä, joita Åberg tarjosi. Nyt, hyvät nostalgikot, nokka kohti Savonlinnaa: SL #735 tänään linjalla 3.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Sen verran rasittavia ja kamalia nuo B7R alustaiset Volvot, että ei kannata katsomaankaan mennä. B10B alusta ja tuo kori olikin mainio peli, mutta tämä uudempi malli on huonoin Volvo mitä on kohdalle osunut. Koko 8 auton erä tuli erittäin tutuksi.

----------


## Bussijumala

Mitäs kaikkia Savonlinjan paikkureita siellä päin nykyään liikkuu kuulemma ainakin yksi City L mutta ei numeroista tietoa🤔

----------


## MB1

315, 730, 731, 733, 866, 916, 917 ja ilmeisesti myös 429 ?

----------


## MB1

Ennakkoilmoitus (HILMA): "Savonlinnan kaupunki tulee kilpailuttamaan kaupunkialueen paikallisliikenteen arviolta 2022 alkavalle sopimuskaudelle."

----------


## Bussijumala

> 315, 730, 731, 733, 866, 916, 917 ja ilmeisesti myös 429 ?


Kiitos tiedosta!

----------


## MB1

instagram kuvien perusteella tuo 429 on Lappeenrannassa.

----------


## Bussijumala

Kyllä, värjätty Jouko-tilaajaväritykseen ja ajelee meidän linjaa 2 tänään

----------


## Eki62

> instagram kuvien perusteella tuo 429 on Lappeenrannassa.


Eilen oli auto tullut Mikkelistä tänne Lappeenrantaan.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

SL 330 siirtynyt Savonlinnaan Lappeenrannasta. Ajaa tänään linjaa 3.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Savonlinnan kalustoon kuuluu nykyään K230UB-Scala 866, City L:t 730, 731, 733 ja 735, Crosswayt 916 ja 917, 8700LE 330 ja Ikarus 707.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No eipä ole kalustossa hurraamista. 866 piristävä poikkeus tossa rivissä.

----------


## Bussijumala

Onks teille ilmestynyt lisää meidän entisiä 8700LE:itä?

----------


## MB1

9.6.2020 322 & 323 molemmat linjalla 2

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Savonlinnassa näyttää olevan Ivecot 401 ja 994. 400 saattaa olla myös. Onko kenelläkään uutta tietoa Savonlinnan kalustosta?

----------


## Kuukkeli25

> Savonlinnassa näyttää olevan Ivecot 401 ja 994. 400 saattaa olla myös. Onko kenelläkään uutta tietoa Savonlinnan kalustosta?


Kuitti ja vahvistus: #400 on täällä Savonlinnassa. Ja sitten eilen näkyi nuo aiemmin mainitut #322 ja #323. Lisäksi #333 ja #864. Ainakin nämä.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Ikarus ja City L:t taisivat lähteä?

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Kävin eilen Savonlinnassa, tässä havaintoja:

SL 322/2
SL 323/3
SL 332/1
SL 333/2
SL 732/3
SL 823/4
SL 866/3

Crossway LE:t eivät ole enää Savonlinnassa. 823 poistui HSL-liikenteestä keväällä ja on saanut yllensä keltanokkavärit.

----------


## Spege90

SL 730, SL 731 ja SL 732 näkynyt ajossa viime viikkoina säännöllisesti

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Noista varmaan pääsee eroon kesällä kun Turusta vapautuu parempia autoja.

----------


## 8.6

Havainnot 1.4.2021:
SL 322/3
SL 332/3
SL 730/1
SL 823/2
SL 865/4
SL 866/3
SL 920/2
Scaloja oli peräti neljä kappaletta tällä kertaa. Varikolla näkyi keskipäivällä City L:t 730-734. Iltapäivällä 730:n lisäksi 732 oli kadonnut rivistä, luultavasti huoltoon.

----------


## ana

Mikähän idea tässä Savonlinnan kalustossa on ollut? Ensin sinne tuli uusia Volvoja, ne on nyt jossain muualla ajossa ja tilalle haalittu jotain vanhoja raatoja?

----------


## MB1

Savonlinnassa mennään sopimuksen optioilla tämän vuoden loppuun.
Ilmeisesti on sovittu, että tämmöisellä kalustolla mennään.
Kilpailutus pitäisi käynnistyä tuota pikaa. Jännä nähdä millainen on uuden sopparin kalustovaatimukset.

Volvot tarjottiin ilmeisesti Joensuun uuteen sopimukseen.
Siellä ne ainakin liikkuvat.

----------


## kuukanko

Alun perinkään Savonlinnaan ei vaadittu uutta kalustoa eikä siitä saanut lisäpisteitä. Jostakin syystä Savonlinja sellaista kuitenkin osti eikä esim. tuonut käytettyjä ulkomailta.

----------


## kuukanko

Seuraavan sopimuksen kilpailutus on käynnistynyt. Sopimuskausi on 1.1.2022 - 31.12.2029 + 2 optiovuotta, joiden käyttämisestä tilaaja voi päättää yksipuolisesti.

Kilpailukohteena on linjat 1 - 5, jotka vaativat kouluvuoden aikana arkisin yhteensä 8 bussia.

Kalustovaatimukset on jaettu kahteen eri ajanjaksoon:
1.1.2022 - 31.12.2022: päästötaso vähintään Euro 5, yksittäisen bussin maksimi-ikä 10 vuotta. Sama vaatimus koskee myös vara-autoja1.1.2023 alkaen: sähköbussit, joiden sähkö on tuotettu uusiutuvin energianlähtein. Vara-autot saavat olla polttomoottoriautoja, kunhan päästötaso on vähintään Euro 6 ja polttoaine uusiutuvaa. Eii ikävaatimusta kalustolle.
Sähköbussien pohjavärin on oltava keltainen. Tilaajan on hyväksyttävä autojen teippaukset.

Ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta. Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 20.9.2021.

----------


## 8.6

Kymmenen vuoden maksimi-ikä on turhan tiukka vaatimus väliaikaiskalustolle etenkin, kun voittajalla ei ole mitään mahdollisuutta hankkia varsinaista kalustoa ajoissa.

----------


## kuukanko

Kieltämättä kova vaatimus, kun tilapäiskaluston on oltava parempaa kuin nykyisen sopimuksen varsinaisen kaluston. Vaikka 9-vuotiaita käytettyjä onkin tässä tilanteessa markkinoilla ihan kohtuullisesti, niin niiden myyminen taas eteenpäin vuoden kuluttua sähköbussien tultua aiheuttaa väistämättä riskin. Sellaiset firmat ovat paljon paremmassa tilanteessa, joilla noita käytettyjä löytyy omasta takaa ja riski niiden kaupaksi menemättä jäämisestä on jo lauennut. En tiedä onko väliaikaiskaluston 10 vuoden raja laitettu tietoisesti kilpailuasetelman peukaloimista ajatellen, mutta käytännössä se kyllä nostaa mm. tuolla suunnalla operoivien paikallisten yrittäjien (esim. Vihavaisen Taksi ja Soisalon Liikenne) kynnystä osallistua.

Nykyisellä liikennöitsijällä Savonlinjalla vapautui juuri sopivasti Turusta 2013-Scaloja. Savonlinnan edellisellä liikennöitsijällä Pohjolan Liikenteellä olisi myös sopivaa kalustoa pääkaupunkiseudulta, jota voisi vapauttaa myyntiä odottavilla 09-Ivecoilla, mutta on oma juttunsa, kiinnostaako Pohjolaa enää palata Savonlinnaan hoitamaan aika pientä liikennekenttää.

----------


## Eppu

Mä voisin veikata voittajan olevan Länsilinjat 😊

----------


## eemeli113

> Nykyisellä liikennöitsijällä Savonlinjalla vapautui juuri sopivasti Turusta 2013-Scaloja.


Tätä pitää hieman oikaista, ovat vuoden 2012 autoja, eikä ne kaikki vielä edes vapautuneet. Käyttöä löytyy teliautoille vielä ainakin kesään 2022 asti.

----------


## Miska

> Tätä pitää hieman oikaista, ovat vuoden 2012 autoja, eikä ne kaikki vielä edes vapautuneet. Käyttöä löytyy teliautoille vielä ainakin kesään 2022 asti.



Savonlinjalle tuli v. 2014 alkaneisiin sopimuksiin iso sarja katuri-Volvoja. Näistä kaikki eivät taida enää olla sidottuina ensi vuonna jatkuviin sopimuksiin (ainakaan niin etteikö niitä voisi korvata esim. noilla 2012-Scaloilla)? HSL-liikennekin Savonlinjalla on vähentynyt sen verran, että periaatteessa sieltä saattaisi liietä muualle auto tai pari vuoden 2017 Volvo-sarjasta.

----------


## eemeli113

> Savonlinjalle tuli v. 2014 alkaneisiin sopimuksiin iso sarja katuri-Volvoja. Näistä kaikki eivät taida enää olla sidottuina ensi vuonna jatkuviin sopimuksiin (ainakaan niin etteikö niitä voisi korvata esim. noilla 2012-Scaloilla)?


Vuoden 2014 Volvot ovat sidottuina vielä vuoteen 2024 asti linjojen 12 ja 20 soppariin. Suburbanien avulla keski-ikää voisi periaatteessa säätää niin, että 2014-vuotiset saa vapaaksi.

----------


## MB1

Savonlinnassa 24.8.2021 "FÖLIT": 958, 959, 960, 961, 962

----------


## MB1

En tunne Joensuun sopimusta, mutta muistaakseni siinä ei ollut kaluston osalta ikävaatimusta ?
En myöskään tiedä miten paljon sopimus sitoo savonlinjaa tarjotun kaluston osalta ?
Viisaammat voi vastata.
Ajattelin vain, että jos ei sopimus sido, niin sieltä saa 2014 volvoja ja 2012 scaloja tilalle.

----------


## Eki62

Savonlinja voitti Savonlinnan paikallisliikenteen kilpailutuksen. Sopimuskausi on 1.1 2022-31.12.2029. Sopimusta voidaan jatkaa kahden vuoden optiolla.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Pystyisikö jostain näkemään, ketkä muut tarjosivat?

----------


## kuukanko

Hankintapäätös tehdään teknisessä lautakunnassa vasta ensi tiistaina eikä tarjousvertailu ole vielä julkinen. Esityslistateksti on kuitenkin jo julkaistu. Sen mukaan tarjouksen jättivät Savonlinja, Soisalon Liikenne ja Vekka Group.

----------


## 8.6

26.11.
SL 333/1
SL 827/3 (teliautoja ei ole yleensä käytetty Savonlinnassa.)
SL 865/3
SL 866/2
SL 920/3
SL 949/2
SL 961/4

----------


## Spege90

Paikallisliikenteen 4-reitille, kaksi vuoroa iltaan lisää vuoden alusta. Onhan niitä odotettu pitkään.

https://savonlinja.fi/wp-content/upl...6.2022_SLN.pdf

----------


## MB1

Oikon kellään tietoa millaisella kalustolla SL aloitti uuden sopimuskauden ?

----------


## Spege90

> Oikon kellään tietoa millaisella kalustolla SL aloitti uuden sopimuskauden ?


Havaintoja ainakin 962-966, muutama muukin 96x on ollut liikkeellä.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Hoidetaanko Savonlinnan paikallisliikenne kokonaan Scaloilla 958-966? 958-961 tulivat Savonlinnaan jo kesällä.

----------


## Spege90

> Hoidetaanko Savonlinnan paikallisliikenne kokonaan Scaloilla 958-966? 958-961 tulivat Savonlinnaan jo kesällä.


Muita en ole ainakaan itse nähnyt Savonlinnassa kuin Scaloja. Ja juuri äsken nähty 960, eli varmaankin 958-966 ovat tällä Savonlinnan paikallisliikenteen kalustona. Jotain muutoksia pitäisi kesällä kulma tulla, niin ainakin kuski sanoi.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onko vielä Föli väreissä? Kai ne kiikutetaan takaisin Turkuun 2023 alkavaan liikenteeseen, ainakin nuo ketterämmät 960-966.

----------


## Spege90

> Onko vielä Föli väreissä? Kai ne kiikutetaan takaisin Turkuun 2023 alkavaan liikenteeseen, ainakin nuo ketterämmät 960-966.


Joo ovat, ei näitä tänne kannata uuteen väreihin laittaa.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Savonlinjalle tulee Savonlinnaan 8x Volvo 7900E-sähköbusseja. Tieto Volvon sivuilta: https://www.facebook.com/12216492446...2686932742231/

----------


## Kuukkeli25

Uusi paikallisliikennekalusto esittelyssä Savonlinnan linja-autoasemalla 13.12.2022 klo 10 - 15. Paikalle ja paikalta pois pääsee maksutta paikallisliikenteen vuoroilla klo 10 - 16. Kannattaa käydä tutustumassa ja koeajelulla. Ei ole näin korkeatasoista, uutta kalustoa tässä kaupungissa vuosikymmeniin nähtykään. 

Viisikymmentä vuotta sitten vielä puhuttiin "sinikoista", kun Uotilan kalusto oli vahvan sinistä väritykseltään. Pirteä poikkeus tämä kokokeltainen monen kaupungin pinkkiin verrattuna.

Kaupungin nettisivulla tiistain tapahtumasta enemmän tietoa: https://www.savonlinna.fi/tule-tutus...-12-klo-10-15/

----------


## Kuukkeli25

Kiva, että Savonlinnakin ylittää uutiskynnyksen myönteisillä uutisilla. Ja Savonlinja myös. Ensimmäisenä Suomessa koko paikallisliikenne sähköiseksi. Ylen uutinen kertoo lisää esittelypäivän kokemuksia. Kas tässä, ole hyvä!

----------


## ettäjaa

> Kiva, että Savonlinnakin ylittää uutiskynnyksen myönteisillä uutisilla. Ja Savonlinja myös. Ensimmäisenä Suomessa koko paikallisliikenne sähköiseksi. Ylen uutinen kertoo lisää esittelypäivän kokemuksia. Kas tässä, ole hyvä!


"Savonlinna sähköisti paikallisliikenteen ensimmäisenä Suomessa"

No eihän _sähköistänyt_. Miksi käytetään mennyttä muotoa, kun yhtäkään sähköbussia ei ymmärtääkseni ole vielä liikenteessä. On todennäköistä, että Savonlinna on ensimmäisenä, mutta sähköistys ei siltikään ole vielä tapahtunut.

----------


## Eppu

> Kiva, että Savonlinnakin ylittää uutiskynnyksen myönteisillä uutisilla.


Mitä myönteistä tässä on? Minä ainakin tykkään enemmän polttomoottorilla varustetuista ajoneuvoista. Faktaa on myös ettei sähkökäyttöiset ajoneuvot ole todellisuudessa yhtään ympäristöystävällisempiä kuin polttomoottoriset, pikemminkin päinvastoin kun ottaa huomioon koko valmistusprosessin. Tämä akkubussi- ja sähköautotouhu on pelkkää viheraivopesua ja julkisen talouden rahastamista valheellisen hyvän tarkoitusperän nimissä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Mitä myönteistä tässä on? Minä ainakin tykkään enemmän polttomoottorilla varustetuista ajoneuvoista. Faktaa on myös ettei sähkökäyttöiset ajoneuvot ole todellisuudessa yhtään ympäristöystävällisempiä kuin polttomoottoriset, pikemminkin päinvastoin kun ottaa huomioon koko valmistusprosessin. Tämä akkubussi- ja sähköautotouhu on pelkkää viheraivopesua ja julkisen talouden rahastamista valheellisen hyvän tarkoitusperän nimissä.



Välivaihe vetyautoiluun polttokennotekniilalla

----------


## MB1

juurikin näin. Nyt on jo saatu yksi pullonkaula poistettua. Tankkaus helpoksi ja nopeaksi.
Akut ja aurinkopanelit tarvitseva metalleja, jotka on kaivettava maan alta.
Kaivostoiminnasta aiheutuu paljon kasvihuonepäästöjä.
Pii loppuu aikanaan ja nyt on alkanut jo siirtymä germaaniumiin, joka tosin yhtä toimiva.
On esitetty sellainen scenario, että maapallolla riittää metalleja uusia kerran kaikki autot sähkökäyttöiseksi.
Siinä se sitten oli.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Välivaihe vetyautoiluun polttokennotekniilalla


Lykkyä tykö vain sen kanssa. Eloni ja muut patteriautopopulistit ovat pilanneet polttokennokonseptin maineen ja lobanneet kovaa niitä vastaan.

Toyotalla olisi täysin toimiva polttokennoteknologia, joka ratkaisisi suurimman osan patteriautojen tuomista ongelmista, mutta misinformaatio vedyntankkausasemien "vaarallisuudesta" mustamaalasi koko projektin maineen. Täysin sama juttu kuin ydinvoiman kanssa kävi Saksassa.

----------


## MB1

Myös ydinvoimalla tuotettu sähköinen raideliikenne on hyvä vaihtoehto, mutta Savonlinnan matkustajamäärillä siinä ei ole järkeä.

----------


## Makke93

> Pii loppuu aikanaan ja nyt on alkanut jo siirtymä germaaniumiin, joka tosin yhtä toimiva.


Höpö höpö, koko maapallon kuori on jotain piin yhdistettä, se ei lopu. Germaaniumia ja Galliumarsenikkia on ruvettu käyttämään puolijohteissa niiden parempien ominaisuuksien takia jossain käyttötarkoituksissa.




> Lykkyä tykö vain sen kanssa. Eloni ja muut patteriautopopulistit ovat pilanneet polttokennokonseptin maineen ja lobanneet kovaa niitä vastaan.
> 
> Toyotalla olisi täysin toimiva polttokennoteknologia, joka ratkaisisi suurimman osan patteriautojen tuomista ongelmista, mutta misinformaatio vedyntankkausasemien "vaarallisuudesta" mustamaalasi koko projektin maineen. Täysin sama juttu kuin ydinvoiman kanssa kävi Saksassa.


Salaliittoa tai lobbausta ei tähän ole tarvittu. Vedyn ongelma on ollut ja on edelleen tuotanto, säilytys ja toimitus. Nykyinen vety ei ole mitään kasvihuonepäästötöntä vaan sitä saadaan fossiilisten sivutuotteena, eikä kysyntää ole ollut enempää kuin mitä saadaan sivutuotteena, jotta olisi ollut järkevää sijoittaa elektrolyysilaitokseen. Vaikka vedyn energiatiheys painoa kohden on parempi kuin akuilla, niin tilavuutta kohden se vie tuplasti tilaa paineistettuna ja nesteytettynäkin sen tiheys on litiumakkujen luokkaa, millä on taas omat ongelmansa lisäksi. https://www.researchgate.net/figure/...fig3_238394762

Vedyn toimitus tarvitsee oman infransa, johonka sijoittaminen vain siinä toivossa, että akkumateriaalit loppuu kesken ja akkusäilömisen hinta lähteekin kasvuun on ollut kova riski.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Höpö höpö, koko maapallon kuori on jotain piin yhdistettä, se ei lopu. Germaaniumia ja Galliumarsenikkia on ruvettu käyttämään puolijohteissa niiden parempien ominaisuuksien takia jossain käyttötarkoituksissa.
> 
> 
> 
> Salaliittoa tai lobbausta ei tähän ole tarvittu. Vedyn ongelma on ollut ja on edelleen tuotanto, säilytys ja toimitus. Nykyinen vety ei ole mitään kasvihuonepäästötöntä vaan sitä saadaan fossiilisten sivutuotteena, eikä kysyntää ole ollut enempää kuin mitä saadaan sivutuotteena, jotta olisi ollut järkevää sijoittaa elektrolyysilaitokseen. Vaikka vedyn energiatiheys painoa kohden on parempi kuin akuilla, niin tilavuutta kohden se vie tuplasti tilaa paineistettuna ja nesteytettynäkin sen tiheys on litiumakkujen luokkaa, millä on taas omat ongelmansa lisäksi. https://www.researchgate.net/figure/...fig3_238394762
> 
> Vedyn toimitus tarvitsee oman infransa, johonka sijoittaminen vain siinä toivossa, että akkumateriaalit loppuu kesken ja akkusäilömisen hinta lähteekin kasvuun on ollut kova riski.


Vetyä saadaan valmistettua vedesttä ja polttokennon jäte on vettä

----------


## ettäjaa

> Vetyä saadaan valmistettua vedesttä ja polttokennon jäte on vettä


Vetyä saadaan valmistettua vedestä sähkön avulla. Jos uusiutuva energia ei kata Suomen nykyistä sähkönkulutusta, se ei varmasti riitä vedyn tuotantoon. Toisin sanoen vetyä tuotettaisiin fossillisilla polttoaineilla.

Lisäksi veden elektrolyysin hyötysuhde on noin 75% (kun halutaan vetyä). Sähkön muuttaminen vedyksi ei siis ole yksi yhteen vaihtokauppa energiansaannin kannalta.

----------


## Spege90

Tällä viikolla sähköbussit olleet ajossa Savonlinnan paikallisliikenteenvuoroilla, ainakin osalla. Keskiviikkona kävin testaamassa nelosen vuorolla uutta bussia, matkustus mukavuus reilusti parempi, entisiin busseihin verrattuna. Kuskikin kehui bussia.

----------

